# My new commuter. Soma Stanyan



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Well, 
This took some gathering and saving but its dont and I really like the way it fits and the way it rides.

These are really nice riding framesets.

My Build.
54CM Soma Stanyan frameset. Chased, faced, reamed and framesavered.
King headset
Ultegra 6700 shifters and crankset
Dura Ace 7900 derailleurs.
Tektro Brakes with Kool Stops
Thomson Stem and seatpost.
Brooks Team Pro saddle.
Jagwire carbon cables.
Ritchey WCS bars with Fizik Performance tape.
Fulcrum 5 wheelset with Vittoria Open Paves and Woodman Ti Skewers.

It was fun to put together and will be fun to ride.


----------



## demonrider (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow, that is a superlative commuter!


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Excellent choices all th way around. Especially the downtube cable stop. Those are my faves as well.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Gorgeous bike. I've always had a thing for chromed lugs.


----------



## Slowhead (Nov 29, 2011)

Well done, enjoy.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

That is a beautiful lugged bike and you didn't have to break the bank getting some expensive custom built job. Nice, real Nice; congratulations.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Very Nice, but a real commuter needs fenders and chain guards IMHO


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Very Nice, but a real commuter needs fenders and chain guards IMHO


Not if you live in a relatively arid state that's warm, and only need to ride within a 5 mile radius most of the time. 

*BTW

*Nice choices OP! She's just gorgeous!


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Well just think how good a set of hammered aluminum fenders from Honjo, or the smooth shiny aluminum fenders from Berthoud would look on that bike.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

froze said:


> Well just think how good a set of hammered aluminum fenders from Honjo, or the smooth shiny aluminum fenders from Berthoud would look on that bike.


Good point, Froze.

OTOH, she looks so pretty, I think I'd prefer her naked!


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the coments. I changed the tires out for some Challenge Roubaix in 27's. Now that I have that sorted some fenders are on the list. Here in the midwest we get alot of afternoon rains and my 20 mile each way commute I can get wet. I have been looking at the hammered from VO. I am just not sure on size. I am stuck between 35 and 45mm.

Any thoughts?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

tihsepa said:


> Thanks for all the coments. I changed the tires out for some Challenge Roubaix in 27's. Now that I have that sorted some fenders are on the list. Here in the midwest we get alot of afternoon rains and my 20 mile each way commute I can get wet. I have been looking at the hammered from VO. I am just not sure on size. I am stuck between 35 and 45mm.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I have those in stock, usually - the tires AND the fenders.

Definitely go with the 35s.

I've mentioned before that my shop rocks, haven't I?
(P.S. I can usually beat VO prices on VO products...)


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

For 27-28 mm tires, the 35 mm fenders should be fine. That's what I've got on my commuter bikes running tires in the 25-28 mm range. Your bike would like great with silver fenders. Nice build.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Zeet said:


> Good point, Froze.
> 
> OTOH, she looks so pretty, I think I'd prefer her naked!


Part of the excitement of a beautiful woman is one who knows she's got it going on but only teases by reviewing bits and pieces, thus leaving much for fantasy and surprise because it's much more fun to take her clothes off.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

froze said:


> Part of the excitement of a beautiful woman is one who knows she's got it going on but only teases by reviewing bits and pieces, thus leaving much for fantasy and surprise because it's much more fun to take her clothes off.


OMG!...Please!

Don't lower the level of this discussion by bringing women into the conversation. 

Afterall, we're addressing the wondrous beauty of bicycles here!


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

PlatyPius said:


> I have those in stock, usually - the tires AND the fenders.
> 
> Definitely go with the 35s.
> 
> ...


I will be in touch for some fenders.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Zeet said:


> OMG!...Please!
> 
> Don't lower the level of this discussion by bringing women into the conversation.
> 
> Afterall, we're addressing the wondrous beauty of bicycles here!


Don't we call all of our bikes "she"? And are not our bikes beautiful? That's all I was referring too...


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

froze said:


> Don't we call all of our bikes "she"? And are not our bikes beautiful? That's all I was referring too...


I was just kidding, Froze...

I was the one who stupidly introduced gender into the thread...I apologize to both you and the OP for that one. My mistake, I was just trying to have a little fun is all.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

I was just kidding, Froze.

I was the one who stupidly introduced gender into the thread and I must apologize to both you and the OP for that mistake.

Sorry 'bout that


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Zeet said:


> I was just kidding, Froze.
> 
> I was the one who stupidly introduced gender into the thread and I must apologize to both you and the OP for that mistake.
> 
> Sorry 'bout that


Now that I relook at this (after the PM), now I'm laughing, even my remarks are crazy!


----------



## rebeccaC (Mar 21, 2013)

beautiful bike!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris_T (May 7, 2007)

Here's my take. 

56cm Stanyan to start
105/Ultegra shifters
9-speed 105 drivetrain
Velocity Synergy/Ultegra wheels (32h)
Conti Gatorskin 28's
Tektro R539's
PlanetBike Cascadia Hybrid fenders

View attachment 278134


First commute: First commute in 2013 by chriswt314 at Garmin Connect - Details | First commute home 2013 by chriswt314 at Garmin Connect - Details


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice bike Chris. Enjoy it. I love mine.


----------



## Chris_T (May 7, 2007)

I like yours too - have fun!


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

How is the fit/finish of the Soma? Thinking about the 2013 Soma ES with black panel on downtube. In pictures, the quality looks very good. 

I really like the Stanyan but the headtube is too short for me.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

acckids said:


> How is the fit/finish of the Soma? Thinking about the 2013 Soma ES with black panel on downtube. In pictures, the quality looks very good.
> 
> I really like the Stanyan but the headtube is too short for me.


I have had two of their frames and the fit is very good. I have faced, chaced and reamed them and neither needed very much. I am very happy with them.


----------



## Blue Star (Jun 9, 2012)

For reference purposes, here's a pic of the VO mudguards on my commuter. Also have the Challenge P-R tires, which are pillowy sweet.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

is that not green?

looks great, even if it doesnt look green.


----------



## Chris_T (May 7, 2007)

acckids said:


> How is the fit/finish of the Soma? Thinking about the 2013 Soma ES with black panel on downtube. In pictures, the quality looks very good.
> 
> I really like the Stanyan but the headtube is too short for me.


You could always size up to get the bars where you want them?

Finish is great. Slight misalignment on one of the decals but nothing to cry over.

My first frame had a slight problem (crushed rack eyelet) that was *rapidly* remedied with a replacement frame.

It rides like a dream.


----------

